# DarthMaanz Madcow 5x5 training log



## DarthMaanz (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello UG, I am new here but am going to keep a log and hope to get to know you all. Next week on Monday I will start Madcows 5x5, I will keep you updated on progress and hope for advice/feedback back. Current stats are 178 Lb’s, height is 5’9, 1RM bench press is 175, 1RM deadlift is 405 Lb’s, back squat 5x5 max is 325 Lb’s (never 1 RM on squat). Main goal is strength and hopefully a little size, working on a base so I can start using my AAS but don’t want to start that until I’m ready. Probably in a year or two.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 30, 2018)

Welcome dude, looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Look forward to hoping you keep with the log and ditch the thoughts of AAS right now.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Aug 31, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Look forward to hoping you keep with the log and ditch the thoughts of AAS right now.



DevilDoc87 why do you say ditch the thoughts of AAS


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 31, 2018)

You’re at your prime with I’m sure naturally high test levels.. take addvantage of it while you can.. sure you could blast a cycle and get big, but most here will probably agree to advise you to wait a while before taking the plunge.. just my .02


----------



## DarthMaanz (Aug 31, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> You’re at your prime with I’m sure naturally high test levels.. take addvantage of it while you can.. sure you could blast a cycle and get big, but most here will probably agree to advise you to wait a while before taking the plunge.. just my .02



Agreed. I just hate that I have learned and heard all of this stuff after I have already purchased items, which is completely my mistake. Would the one mild cycle I described in other thread cause permanent negative effects or would I be gtg on that cycle and then wait until I’m 24/25 before coming back to AAS? Also you say naturally high test levels, while I do probably have higher than average test because I eat right and train hard, I feel that I have less than average genetics in the fact that most people, If they were to eat and train as hard as I do, would see much better gains. That is a prime motivating factor in why I want to jump into AAS as well.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Get a quick lab test done.. they’re pretty inexpensive for the regular free/total test checks.
Could just be a mental thing, the ‘not fast enough for me’ kind of thought.. just my guess though.

the shit you have will stay good for a long time and really in the end, what’s a couple hundred bucks spread out over years?

Even if you let them go to waste, its Peanuts my dude.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Aug 31, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Get a quick lab test done.. they’re pretty inexpensive for the regular free/total test checks.
> Could just be a mental thing, the ‘not fast enough for me’ kind of thought.. just my guess though.
> 
> the shit you have will stay good for a long time and really in the end, what’s a couple hundred bucks spread out over years?
> ...



DevilDoc87 Forsure going to get lab test done, was planning on doing that before ever trying my first pin. And your right about the rest as well. After I finish with madcow would the cube method be a good next step? Or should I try and join a powerlifting gym or team? I want to be as big and powerful me as I can be.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Aug 31, 2018)

Accidentally posted comment twice don’t know how to delete comment


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 31, 2018)

Whats your diet like Darth?...make sure you eat plenty if you want to be big..cant happen without food just dont eat too much.  Alot of good stuff in the dieting section.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Aug 31, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> Whats your diet like Darth?...make sure you eat plenty if you want to be big..cant happen without food just dont eat too much.  Alot of good stuff in the dieting section.



At the moment I am actually cutting weight to get leaner, once I start having trouble on the weights with madcow I am going to switch back over to a calorie surplus and start gaining weight again. I eat a very clean diet and track all of my calories/macros, atm about 131 G of protein daily, 326 G carbs, and 87 grams fat for a total of 2,610 calories.


----------



## Jin (Sep 1, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> At the moment I am actually cutting weight to get leaner, once I start having trouble on the weights with madcow I am going to switch back over to a calorie surplus and start gaining weight again. I eat a very clean diet and track all of my calories/macros, atm about 131 G of protein daily, 326 G carbs, and 87 grams fat for a total of 2,610 calories.



Seems like way too little protein.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 21, 2018)

Update: just completed week 3 of madcow 5x5 training. Overall have been satisfied with program thus far, I am already beginning see back musculature and strength increase which I attribute to back rows 2x week plus deadlifts plus I do 3x9 pull-ups on wendsday workout. Have been progressing linearly on everything besides the overhead press I did miss one rep this week, I did get little sleep the night before due to girlfriend though so that is a contributing factor. Current workout looks like this
week 4:
Monday: barbell back Squat set 1- 185 Lbsx5
set 2: 220 Lbsx5 Set3:240x5 set 4:255x5 set 5 275x5
barbell bench press- set 1: 160x5 set 2:190x5 set 3: 225x5 set 4: 255x5 set 5: 255x5
barbell back row:set 1-125x5 set 2: 145x5 set 3: 175x5 set 4: 195x5 set 5:195x5
3 sets weighted sit ups, 3 set back extensions, 3 sets seated calf raises, 3 sets standing calf raises
Wendsday:
Deadlift: set 1-220x5 Set 2: 255x5 set 3:310x5 set 4: 350x5
Barbell standing military press: at set 4 I’m doing 165x5
barbell squat: by set 3 and 4 I’m doing 255x5
Friday’s workout: set 4:310 Lbsx5
set 5: 350x3 set 6 255x8
barbell bench press: set 4:225x5 set 5:255x3
set 6: 190x8
barbell bent over row: set 4: 175x5 set 5:195x3 set 6: 145x8

Only real complaint is I feel I may not be getting enough squat intensity as before I was doing 5x5 for 325 and now the only time I even go close to that is on Fridays when I hit the heavy set for 3. Still sticking to the program though. As of my diet now I am doing a lean bulk, have upped my calorie intake to 3,700 daily and get about 180 grams protein daily, 435 grams carbs, and 110 grams fat. Diet consist mainly of oatmeal with berries and nuts, chicken, brown rice, and sweet potatoes. 1 avocado and 1 tbs olive oil daily for added healthy fats.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 21, 2018)

Also I know I originally said I’m going to do this program for 8 weeks, I now plan on extending it to 16 weeks and then testing my new 1 rep Maxes. After that possibly trying out the 5/3/1 program or does anyone else have any better recommendations?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

Atta boy.. keep it up


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 22, 2018)

How old is this fella?  I musta missed it.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 22, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> How old is this fella?  I musta missed it.



I am currently 19


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 22, 2018)

Gotcha. Great age for growth. Keep it up!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 22, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Gotcha. Great age for growth. Keep it up!


Yes it is, due to the people on this forum I’m glad didn’t start my cycle and wisely decided to stay natty for a few more years. No point in starting AAS when you can still grow naturally at a okay pace.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 22, 2018)

At 19, I was training twice a day a lot of the time without fear of overtraining. It's a great time to be alive. And natural.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 26, 2018)

Just completed week 4’s wendsday workout, 4th set of deadlifts was 355x5, then went to standing over head press, was able to hit all five reps for 165x5 on the fourth set (last week I missed the last rep), and then squatted sets 3 and 4 for 255x5. Also 3x10 pull-ups and 3x30 sitting calf raises. Monday’s workout was completed as well missed no reps, excited about bench press going up I hit sets 4 and 5 for 255x5 which last year my 1RM was 255 so at least I know I’m gaining some strength. Can’t wait to be benching 315 and able to deadlift 500!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 26, 2018)

Also going to up calories to 4,000-4,500 on days that I work out because at 3,700 calories a day I still LOST a half a pound-a full pound this last week and I’m trying to gain weight.


----------



## strongassnurse (Sep 26, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Also I know I originally said I’m going to do this program for 8 weeks, I now plan on extending it to 16 weeks and then testing my new 1 rep Maxes. After that possibly trying out the 5/3/1 program or does anyone else have any better recommendations?



I think that 5/3/1, cube method, lilliebridge method, conjugate method, juggernaut, etc can all be really effective for gaining strength and some size. My two cents is to run them exactly as they are written. I say this because I would always modify programs to what I thought fit me best and while I think that did help me get to where I am now with programming as I've been doing my own program based off principals I learned from the other programs I've run fairly successfully for a little over a year, I think it also caused me to leave pounds off my total because I inevitably ****ed up a lot.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 28, 2018)

Week 4-Friday’s workout
squat set 4:315x5, set 5: 350x4 (I did an extra rep because I felt like it), set 6 255x8. Had some lower back pain during squats.
bench press set 4: 225x5, set 5: 255x3, set 6 185x8.
barbell back row: set 4: 175x5, set 5: 195x3, set 6: 145x8
I then did some light weight high rep assistance work on arms and got an awesome pump, felt like I looked like the hulk lol good vascularity and looking more full. Eating 4,000 calories a day is a bitch and it makes my stomach hurt sometimes, other night I tried to use milk to get more calories but I ended up really bloated, feeling sick, and was farting a lot and they smelt terrible lol.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 28, 2018)

Also going to start supplementing creatine again as of next week after cycling off of it for a month so should see a little strength increase with that. About at the end of my libido/test boosters, I’m not sure about increasing gym performance but I definitely wake up with morning wood way more and am more sexually aggressive in bed, I have no doubt it helps enhance my sex life lbs I can only imagine what the real test must make you all feel like on it.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Sep 28, 2018)

For you all that don’t know me I have had sexual problems in the past, have never ran a cycle or anything but I had just gotten out of prison and about a month later I got a girlfriend. Well at the beginning I couldn’t get hard at all really, and then I started to be able to get hard when she gave me head and for the past month about I have absolutely no problem getting hard just by rubbing on her or thinking about sex most the time. And I started taking this supplements about a month ago so I do see a correlation there.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 1, 2018)

Completed week 5 day 1 today.
squat set 5: 285x5 (easy) about 1 min rest in between sets.
bench press set 4 and 5: 260Lbx5 
barbell row set 4 and 5:190x5
over the weekend I had drank and smoked a lil bit of dabs. I can definitely tell it makes me a little less motivated/feel as powerful in the gym so I am just gonna cut that crap out of my life completely. Also had gained a pound and a half since last week and I’m pretty much 100% positive I’ve gained too much because of the alcohol and the slight overeating yesterday. Weighed in this morning at 181.6 pounds.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

Just took this


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

No pump or anything just late night selfie


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

When I switch to bodybuilding I definitely need to work on my side delts lol. Also want to learn how to pose here soon.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

There’s no better time than today to start doing something


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> There’s no better time than today to start doing something


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 2, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Completed week 5 day 1 today.
> squat set 5: 285x5 (easy) about 1 min rest in between sets.
> bench press set 4 and 5: 260Lbx5
> barbell row set 4 and 5:190x5


Damn dude, you went from a Bench max of 175lbs. for one to a 260lbs. bench for multiple set of 5 in five weeks. Great work man, keep at it and belated Welcome to the Underground.
Furthermore, you wanting to build a base before using any AAS is extremely smart. Don't cave early, get ON when you are ready not "just because". That coming from someone who had an UNLIMITED amount of natural gains I could have made but jumped on AAS "because".


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

Beedeezy said:


> Damn dude, you went from a Bench max of 175lbs. for one to a 260lbs. bench for multiple set of 5 in five weeks. Great work man, keep at it and belated Welcome to the Underground.
> Furthermore, you wanting to build a base before using any AAS is extremely smart. Don't cave early, get ON when you are ready not "just because". That coming from someone who had an UNLIMITED amount of natural gains I could have made but jumped on AAS "because".



My bench max when starting this program was 275 if I put 175 that was my mistake. I’m sure my bench max has went up some though as well, I wouldn’t be surprised if I could hit 295 for 1 now. But thank you, and yeah I know when I posted this originally I was just planning on building a base and then going but now I’m almost positive I’ll wait about 3 more years and go right when I turn 22, I feel I should definitely be ready by then and it’s right before my stuff will reach it’s expiration date because I was stupid and had already bought all the stuff for my first cycle lol.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Meaning start working on them now so you don’t have as much to work for later.

but looking good brother keep up the hard work.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Meaning start working on them now so you don’t have as much to work for later.
> 
> but looking good brother keep up the hard work.



i hear you I don’t know when would be an appropriate place to put some side lateral raises in my program if any. Maybe on the wendsdays workout. As for posing I guess I can start learning that ASAP.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 2, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> What do you mean by that?


He means, do some side lateral raises, upright rows, other isolation exercises after your 5x5 sets are done. Don't go crazy, you could do strict reps at light weight for like 12-20 reps to get a pump after your bench day or when you think. There would probably be ZERO impact on your 5x5, long as you weren't ego lifting slinging heavy weight around.
Don't be afraid to use light weight and rep shit when the time is right.
I don't remember everything programmed in 5x5, but OHP could be used as well.
PRO TIP: Work your rear delts. Front and side delt get work from other stuff like benching, the rear delt is often over looked. Do face-pulls (proper), they are a great rear delt exercise and awesome exercise for shoulder health in general.


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> View attachment 6472
> 
> No pump or anything just late night selfie



you look like you’re in your 40s


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> you look like you’re in your 40s



i know I look a lot older than my age I even have a receding hairline at the age of 19. It’s all bad lol but yeah that’s definitely me and I’m 19.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> you look like you’re in your 40s


 What makes you say I look 40 lol ��


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like ya got gray hair


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 2, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Looks like ya got gray hair


I’m extremely blonde/white in the front plus I have blonde eyebrows, people say I almost look albino sometimes lol.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 2, 2018)

That’s what it is then haha gotcha


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 5, 2018)

Week 5 Friday’s workout
Barbell back squat set 4: 315x5, set 5: 355 x4, set 6: 260x8
Bench press set 4: 230x5, set 5: 260x3, set 6: 190x8
barbell bent over row: set 4: 185x5, set 5:200x3, set 6: 155x10
assistance work: some barbell curls, tricep extensions, and incline dumbbell press.
today I had done a couple extra reps on my certain things as seen above just simply because I could, I felt like a beast and strong as heck today. I did take a 50 mg vyvance because I didn’t get a lot of sleep lastnight and needed that extra boost, also have been on the loading phase of creatine and today was last day for that so I’m sure that has helped in the strength department too. I felt very strong today and hit all of my reps smoothly.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 5, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> i know I look a lot older than my age I even have a receding hairline at the age of 19. It’s all bad lol but yeah that’s definitely me and I’m 19.



your skin doesn't look like it's 40...you're good...lol!!!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 5, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> your skin doesn't look like it's 40...you're good...lol!!!


Much apprecciated lol


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 6, 2018)

Jenn and Jin likes the younger meat.. 

come to think of it.. so does FD


----------



## Jin (Oct 6, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> What makes you say I look 40 lol ��



Wasn't trying to bust your balls. That’s just what I think when I see your picture without seeing your face. 

Probably because of the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 6, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Jenn and Jin likes the younger meat..
> 
> come to think of it.. so does FD



well....nothing wrong with young blood....lol...plus if you are 80 and feel like 60...that's the way to be!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 9, 2018)

Week 6 day 1 Monday
barbell back squat set 4 and 5: 285x5
bench press set 4 and 5: 265x5 (heavy)
barbell bent over toe set 4 and 5: 205x5 (heavy)
weighted crunches and seated calf raises
workout approximately 1 hour


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 10, 2018)

Week 6 workout 2 Wendsday
deadlift set 4: 360x5
Set 4 overhead press: 175x5
set 3 and 4 squat: 265x5
assistance work: seated calf raises, pull ups 3x10, upright rows, and sit ups.
on the overhead press it’s heavy so I do what could be considered “cheating” by bouncing/using whole body to get weight up instead of standing completely still, otherwise I would not be able to lift that heavy of weight. I feel I would increase weight a lot less slowly if I did not do this bounce and I would most definitely have to decrease weight, is it better to stand completely still and lower the weight lifted and just use upper body to lift weight or continue using my whole body and that “bounce” to get the weight up? Input from experienced lifters would be apprecciated, when I watch powerlifters clean and press they do the same jump/bounce to get the weight up over there heads.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 10, 2018)

I think a little "English" is fine as long as it's not ridiculous.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I think a little "English" is fine as long as it's not ridiculous.


English? Is that what you call the bounce I’m talking about on the overhead press? Lol


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 10, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> English? Is that what you call the bounce I’m talking about on the overhead press? Lol



Ever see video of Arnold doing t bar rows?


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ever see video of Arnold doing t bar rows?


No I have not but since you say that I’ll look it up lol


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 11, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ever see video of Arnold doing t bar rows?


From what I just watched of Arnold’s training it looks like throws his whole body into everything lol


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> From what I just watched of Arnold’s training it looks like throws his whole body into everything lol



Lets just call is “Austrian” instead of “English”


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 12, 2018)

For anyone wondering here’s a pic from when I started this program. Weighed around 178.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 12, 2018)

And here’s an update pic just taken today. Weighed in this morning at 183.8


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 12, 2018)

Week 6 workout 3 Friday complete
babrbell back squat: set 4: 320x5, set 5: 360x3, set 6: 265x10
barbell bench press: set 4: 230x5, set 5: 265x3, set 6: 195x10
barbell row: set 4: 185x5, set 5: 205x3,  set 6: 155x8
assistance exercise: dips, curls, and tricep extensions
I love lifting and progression!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 15, 2018)

Week 7 day 1 Monday
barbell back squat set 5: 285x5 Lbs
barbell bench press: set 4 and 5: 270x5 
Just wanted to say I’m surprised at how I’m still progressing on the bench press, this program has definitely brought me above and beyond my last plateau on bench which was at 235 lbs for 5x5. I’m expecting I’ll probably start stalling out on this program for bench at around 280-290 for the sets of 5 but we’ll see, seeing as how when I started this program my 1RM was 275 next week I’ll be benching that for 2 sets of 5 reps! All in just two months lol I would call that decent gains.
barbell bent over row set 4 and 5: 210x5
my form definitely breaks down on this exercise with the heavier weights. 
Assistance exercises: seated calf raises, some pulley curls, and ab exercises.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 17, 2018)

Week 7 workout 2 wendsday
deadlift set 4: 365x5
overhead press set 4: 180x5
squats set 3 and 4: 275x5
assistwnce exercises: seated calf raise, upright rows, pull-ups 3x10


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2018)

Just keep kicking ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

After next week, the completion of week 8, I plan on taking a week off and taking my calories down to maintenance and just doing some cardio work. After returning back to weight room, should I re-do week eight over again or just continue onto week 9? Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2018)

I personally would go week 9


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> I personally would go week 9


Thanks, by this point in my program I feel I’m working very hard each workout and while I’m kicking the weights ass each workout it’s definitely fighting back lol. Just wasn’t sure which way would be optimal as the weights most definitely aren’t light lol


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2018)

DarthMaanz said:


> Thanks, by this point in my program I feel I’m working very hard each workout and while I’m kicking the weights ass each workout it’s definitely fighting back lol. Just wasn’t sure which way would be optimal as the weights most definitely aren’t light lol




Taking that break but staying active and changing up your diet isn't even close to a bad thing!!!!


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 18, 2018)

Quick pic of backshot. What should I work on backwise.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 19, 2018)

Week 7 fridays workout
back squat set 4: 325x5, set 5: 365x3, set 6: 270x10
bench press set 4: 240x5, set 5: 270x3, set 6: 200x10
barbell row set 4: 190x5, set 5: 210x3, set 6: 155x8
assistance exercises: varied types of curls and tricep extensions. 
This morning I weighed in at 185 Lbs. Plan on taking the next week off from the gym and doing moderate cardio and a nice amount of flexibility training, particularly the muscles that will help my squat. I am taking a week off a week early as I feel I need it both mentally and physically, today I experienced some back pain in the gym while squatting and my body just feels tired out. I think a week off to let my joints and CNS recovery and just relax somewhat would be the best option at this point. Then will come back and move onto week 8.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Oct 29, 2018)

Just came back from a week off from the gym. Not gonna lie I did enjoy the extra free time lol, I spent a lot of time studying the stock market and I’ve decided to invest into some of Planet Fitness’s stock as my first investment. Honestly just did a little bit of cardio and flexibility work but not a lot, mainly just enjoyed a week exercise free and not really watching what I eat as closely. I’m down weight almost two pounds, I’m 183 point something. This is how today’s workout went:
back squat set 5: 290x5
bench press set 4 and 5: 275x5, I missed the last rep on both of these sets. I honestly think I’ll be luckily to milk out just another 10-20 Lbs in the next 8 weeks on my bench press for sets of 5 and then I’ll be moving onto 5/3/1. Next week I will be repeating the same weight and trying to hit all the reps for 275.
barbell bent over rows set 4 and 5: 215x5, form is pretty bad on these I’m not even sure I’m doing them right to be honest.
assistance work: body weight ab workout and seated and standing calf raises.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Nov 19, 2018)

Week 10 Day 1: Bench presses set 4 and 5 for 280x5 today. New personal record, over the weekend I had some pain in my right shoulder from bench pressing last Friday. I think I fixed my form today and hopefully the shoulder pain will go away. Also did lighter squat and barbell bent over rows today, no assistance exercise as I didn’t really have the time today and wasn’t feeling it.


----------



## DarthMaanz (Nov 19, 2018)

Also last week I did 380x4 on squat and 380x5 for deadlift. Putting this as I know I didn’t get on here last week


----------



## Jin (Nov 13, 2019)

lily369 said:


> *You shall know the truth and the truth will make you odd.
> 
> *



Oh, hell no.


----------

